# Custom Brushes, Haare real gestalten, wie geht das?



## Tarja (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Custom Brushes. Auf einer Website las ich letztens folgenden Text

"Nachdem die Flächen grob festgelegt wurden, fange ich an, einzelne Strähnchen zu ziehen. Hilfreich sind dabei CustomBrushes, mit denen man sich ein paar Punkte festlegt und mit einem Strich gleich mehrere Strähnchen zieht"

So, ich habe die Deutsche Version von Photoshop 5.5, und weiß nicht, wo diese Costumbrushes zu finden sind, also bitte, helft mir!! Das Bild dazu findet ihr auf:
http://home.pages.at/endara/Galerie/Tutorials/Haare/haare3.htm

Vielen Dank schonmal ^.^


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht selber machen? Der Link hier sollte helfen. 

Oder downloaden. Hier zum Beispiel. Oder einfach mal die ganzen Google-Suchergebnisse durchgehen.


----------



## Tarja (8. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank schonmal, Nanda!
Ich werde es gleich mal versuchen ^.^
Bitte helft mir weiterhin, wenn ihr noch Ideen habt!


----------

